# whizzer quit while ridding  no spark help anybody got an idea?



## tazman106 (Sep 25, 2022)

whizzer quit while ridding no spark suggestions ? its a 2002 whizzer panther


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2022)

start pedaling.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 25, 2022)

Ignition module.. more than likely..or short in wire


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 25, 2022)

A module is sold by Memory Lane but ask if it works in the later ones.  Plug is easy to replace to eliminate it.


----------



## skeezer (Sep 27, 2022)

First be absolutely certain it is no spark. It could have other issues that plague all all modern Whizzers, 1999-2004. 

If you confirm you have no spark you may have an issue with the stator mounting screws which are too short and not Loctited, coming loose. This results in occasional loss of ground which the stator has to have to produce spark.
You could also have a bad ignition switch or "kill" switch.  They stop the engine by grounding it out. To eliminate the possibility, follow their wires and disconnect them. The small stator ignitor coil is not likely bad. Lastly is the CDI ignition box or ignition coil.

Skeezer


----------



## skeezer (Sep 30, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> A module is sold by Memory Lane but ask if it works in the later ones.  Plug is easy to replace to eliminate it.



She sells a module that replaces the points on a vintage Whizzer. Repop Whizzers don't have points and the module won't work. They have a Capacitor Discharge Ignition (CDI)

Skeezer


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 30, 2022)

skeezer said:


> She sells a module that replaces the points on a vintage Whizzer. Repop Whizzers don't have points and the module won't work. They have a Capacitor Discharge Ignition (CDI)
> 
> Skeezer



Thanks for the lesson for all of us.


----------

